
Rand Fishkin, Moz. What I'd Change What I'd Keep the Same What I Don't yet Know - marklittlewood
https://moz.com/rand/what-id-change-keep-the-same-dont-yet-know/
======
marklittlewood
A very interesting, very honest, account from Rand Fishkin of the things he
regrets about his time growing Moz. More entrepreneurs should be strong enough
to share this type of stuff.

